# My female



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I got this female from Alex to try and breed with my trimac. They are about the same size and i hope it works. Wish me luck Yall!!

Pics:


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

They seem to be interested in each other already! Good luck! Keep us updated.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

New Year luck to yo  Waiting for the good news.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

haha thanks shes only been in there 2 days now so well see. but i hope it works. does anyone have quesses of what the fry will look like?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

after seeing the title i was expecting to see a picture of your girlfriend! lol 

They look great man. Best of luck!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

More pics:










































His handy work:










































Hope this kind of shows the 6 inch wide and 3 inch down crater he has dug and he continues to still dig now in other places...


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

I want some if they breed


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool! Is that a female trimac or a female flowerhorn?

Good luck with the matchmaking there...


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

elle u have the male trimac.... the female fh is long gone.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Did they ever breed


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

oops, must look at dates on threads before i post. 

Male trimac (The Green Machine) is *much* bigger now, so that's my excuse for not recognizing him!


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

WOw beautiful fish, good luck and keep us posted.

Douglas


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing Breeding Pair !


----------

